# DIY Panel Press



## TexasTimbers (Dec 15, 2007)

I had a Plano press 20 years ago and it was okay, but I wouldn't spend the money on another one. Has anyone come up with a decent DIY solution for panel glue-ups? I have plenty of Bessey circa "Made in West Germany" clamps but I have destroyed them to the point they aren't exactly efficient anymore if you can believe it. And even if they were I need to process more than a dozen panels a day. I need a solution for a glue press to pump out a couple hundred cabinets-sized door panels in a week - any ideas?


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Curved cauls are far superior to the Plano press. Easy and quick to make and uses your existing set of clamps. Been using this technique for 40 years with perfect success every time.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Dec 15, 2007)

Rick would you care to show use some? I have made and used them on a limited basis. How did you determine the degree of arc you incorporated in them relative to their length? What l x w x t do you prefer? What species do you prefer? What do you use to prevent squeeze-out from bonding with the cauls (I used wax paper but it would be cumbersome on a large scale)?


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.mikes-woodwork.com/Cauls.htm
http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/how-to-make-cambered-cauls.aspx
There's no one right way to make them. Tape or wax to keep the glue from sticking. 2×4's work fine. I do like to make sure they are all exactly the same for consistency. I typically mill my cauls to the same size. One way to determine the curve is to put an 1/8" spacer under the middle of a caul under the middle of a caul and clamp the ends down and scribe a line across the length. When you release the clamps you then plane or sand to the line and you will have your arc. I usually use a mster one and use a pattern bit on the rest of the cauls. I only use pipe or bar clamps and F clamps when gluing panels. Some people like to use carriage bolts to squeeze the cauls together but I fing that too slow and inefficient. I can glue up a 4×8 panel by myself very quickly. I even came up with a way to mount them like a Plano on the wall but never got around to doing that. The reason the Plano isn't that good is because it lacks the curve. My friend had a Plano and my panels always came out perfect and his were always inconsistent.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Dec 15, 2007)

Rick thanks for the info and the links. Much appreciated.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I have a further question on the use of the curved cauls.

Do you use one curved caul on one side of the panel, and a straight caul on the other side? Or do you use curved cauls on both sides? I have always thought the using two curved cauls against each other may exert uneven forces, resulting in an uneven panel glue-up. Thanks…


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Curved Cauls on top and bottom. The curve ensures that the middle is kept flat and aligned perfectly. I've been doing this for over 40 years with perfect success. I glued up panels single-handed in one sitting 4' x 8'. The curved caul technique is based on a clamping system for doing marquetry panels.


----------



## Waldo88 (Nov 7, 2014)

Another option is to use a vacuum press. They give very even high pressure.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

A version of this press could potentially clamp several at the same time. Mine isn't set up that way but I can still layer three or four glueups at once. The size is whatever you want to make it. It sure beats messing with cauls in my mind.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

> Curved Cauls on top and bottom. The curve ensures that the middle is kept flat and aligned perfectly. I ve been doing this for over 40 years with perfect success. I glued up panels single-handed in one sitting 4 x 8 . The curved caul technique is based on a clamping system for doing marquetry panels.
> 
> - rick1955


Thanks Rick.

I'll make some cauls and give it a try.


----------

